# Need help picking dog food!!!



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Well I have already been feeding Roxy Innova puppy food, but when she is finished I want to give her another brand so she has variety. Innova will still definitely be part of her food rotation (she's doing extremely well on it), but I need to choose two or maybe even three out of these five brands: Wellness CORE, Pinnacle, Merrick, Taste of the Wild, and Fromms. I want to know what you feed your Maltese and/or what you recommend (even brands not listed). I know that different dogs handle foods differently, so that is why I got samples from the store and I will gradually and carefully sample them into her diet. And if you have any tips on how to sample foods that would also be appreciated.

Also, for those of you who have read my post before getting Roxy, I kind of miscalculated her age  , she was actually 11 weeks. So I got her only a week later than originally planned instead of two. I shall post lots of pics in the *VERY NEAR* future!!!

Thanks EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I used to try to rotate my girls food, but now have more of the mind frame if they are doing well don't change. My two are currently on Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Venison. They are doing great on it. I do add organic fruits and veggies to their food and give them organic low fat plain yogurt to give them a little variety.


----------



## LittleDogLVR (Oct 24, 2007)

If she is doing extremely well on Innova Puppy I wouldn't change a thing ! unless she is ready for adult food
but then I would stay with the Innova !

Dont change for the sake of change.......trust me its not worth it !

Just my $.02 !!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (LittleDogLVR @ Mar 24 2009, 03:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750731


> If she is doing extremely well on Innova Puppy I wouldn't change a thing ! unless she is ready for adult food
> but then I would stay with the Innova !
> 
> Dont change for the sake of change.......trust me its not worth it !
> ...


Oh no, I'm not changing for the sake of change. I just read that rotating foods is good for dogs because they may get tired of eating the same thing over and over (just like we wouldn't eat the same thing over and over) and it helps prevent allergies, as eating something for a long period of time has been connected with developing allergies of the product. She is definitely not ready for adult food and I am only going to feed her food for puppies or all life stages until she is one. I just want variety because when I had my Yorkie, she got tired of the same food after three months and I was feeding her "bad" food because it was before I knew about "good" foods, such as the ones I listed in the post, so I don't know what quality foods I should choose because their are a many. My Yorkie would not eat for a whole day until I decided to switch flavors and/or brands, but since Innova only has one flavor of puppy food (as do most brands), I just decided to switch brands.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

For as many sources that recommend rotation, there are just as many who do not see the connection between feeding the same diet and developing food allergies. 

I am a firm believer in feeding what works....so I generally don't mess with what works LOL


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (JMM @ Mar 24 2009, 05:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750757


> For as many sources that recommend rotation, there are just as many who do not see the connection between feeding the same diet and developing food allergies.
> 
> I am a firm believer in feeding what works....so I generally don't mess with what works LOL[/B]



I agree. If it ain't broke don't fix it. Too many changes can end up with a finnicky eater. And tummy problems, not to mention allergies.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Okay, I do agree with the motto if it works stay with it, which is why I am keeping Innova in the rotation, however, I need to feed my Roxy different meats. By feeding her different meats, which means changing foods, she will be getting nutrients that each meat contains. And I never heard that changing a dog's food makes for picky eaters, I just want to know how so. 

Thanks for all the feedback, however, *is there anyone who is or was rotating foods and how is it working or did it work out?* And I also still need to know what foods from the ones that I listed do you recommend or not recommend. 

Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I rotated food and now my dog won't eat dog food.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I rotate food with Tanner, he is an asymptomatic MVD doggie so his food is low protein. When I put him on regular food, he gained some weight, so it was back to the low protein. He rotates between Canidae Platinum, Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul Senior, and Pinnacle Ckn & Vegetable. He "insists" on this rotation, the same food 2 days in a row is not for this little prince, no no. 

With the other dogs (2 IGs & a YorkiePoo), they get Merrick Grammy's Pot Pie dry mixed with whatever Merrick wet I pick up at the store, sometimes I rotate it with Old Mother Hubbard. These guys are not picky and will eat anything.

My new little guy, Frankie, has had an upset tummy most probably because of the change in location & food, so right now, he's on boiled chicken & rice with some ProPlan salmon & rice dry thrown in. Seems to work.

I pick foods based on the Whole Dog Journal recommended list, if it's not on there, they don't get it, with the exception of the ProPlan, this is what the breeder was feeding Frankie.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I have always fed Natural Balance "Duck and Potato", along with Wellness "New Zealand Venison and Sweet Potato". 

Mine love the change, every so often, and have not had a problem. I stick with two protein sources, that's it, and 
would not be a problem to eliminate one, or both. 

I also give different treats (variety of fresh cooked veggies, as well as fresh fruit).

Like you, I cannot imagine eating the same thing, day in and day out. Although it "works", just seems unnatural to me. 
With research, I believe you can certainly add a bit of variety to their diets. Just keep the two protein sources only.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (Tanner's Mom @ Mar 24 2009, 07:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750875


> I rotate food with Tanner, he is an asymptomatic MVD doggie so his food is low protein. When I put him on regular food, he gained some weight, so it was back to the low protein. He rotates between Canidae Platinum, Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul Senior, and Pinnacle Ckn & Vegetable. He "insists" on this rotation, the same food 2 days in a row is not for this little prince, no no.
> 
> With the other dogs (2 IGs & a YorkiePoo), they get Merrick Grammy's Pot Pie dry mixed with whatever Merrick wet I pick up at the store, sometimes I rotate it with Old Mother Hubbard. These guys are not picky and will eat anything.
> 
> ...


Wow, I can't thank you enough for all the info you gave me. I only want the best for my Roxy and if she turns out to be picky like my yorkie, I'll be more prepared. I will definitely check out the Whole Dog Journal.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 24 2009, 07:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750888


> I have always fed Natural Balance "Duck and Potato", along with Wellness "New Zealand Venison and Sweet Potato".
> 
> Mine love the change, every so often, and have not had a problem. I stick with two protein sources, that's it, and
> would not be a problem to eliminate one, or both.
> ...


That is exactly what I was trying to say, thank you too for all the helpful info. I saw Natural Balance in the store and many people here seem to use it, so I might need to try it.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I've only rotated because I couldn't find a food Coco would eat after all the food recall. I've spent a small fortune on the better brands of dog foods. Right now, we're on Merrick Chicken Pot Pie. At least she's eating. Whew! Good luck.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I just started rotating in my house. Mine are on Orijen 6 Fresh Fish (and a homemade fish diet) and I rotate that with Acana Grasslands (lamb, fish and eggs are the protein sources). I do a 2-3 day transition between foods (Reina has a cast iron stomach, but Stuart's is a little more sensitive) and then keep them on the food for 7-10 days before switching back. I'm finding that its working out really well and they aren't getting sick of their food at all.


----------



## PearlsPaws (Nov 18, 2008)

I agree with the above posters about not changing if things are going well. However, I do have to say that Toby and I are in love with the Fromm's Four Star. We went through Innova, Wellness, California Natural, Canidae, Solid Gold and Eukanuba (his first food from the breeder). He didn't like any of the above for longer than a few days. But once we got on Fromm's, he's been eating with a gusto! I love that there are different flavours. He's been on the Duck/Sweet potato, Chicken/Veg, Pork/Applesauce, and Salmon/Veg. So he gets different flavours every few weeks or so without having to transition foods. 

If your pet is allergic to chicken, the duck and pork are great, although they DO contain chicken cartilage so I think they call it only "semi-allergenic". Anyway, that's my two cents on the foods. All our love for Fromms.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Anyone on Karma Organics? 

I am due to reorder dry food for the boys since we will be going on a week long trip to France. They are currently eating Stella/Chewys & Dr Harvey - both of which is too much preparation for our neighbor that will be coming over to our home daily to check/feed/change the pad.

I was reading the reviews and it seems like a really good food. It's made by Natura which is the manufactor for Innova, EVO, California Natural, and Heathwise. 

I would love to hear some feedback from someone that is currently on this food and see what they like and do not like.


----------

